# New Bloodline



## DennisTheMenace92 (Oct 25, 2020)

Hello all,

If you were to create your own unique bloodline of an APBT, what two or three preexisting bloodlines would you incorporate in improving temperament, conformation, strength, and health? The goal being to create a bloodline that is unique in its own way but most importantly preserving the APBT. This is merely just a question out of curiosity, thanks for the input in advance.


----------

